# LoupGarou Has Crawfish at the Pool Behind Holiday Inn On the Beach



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talked to Mike a minute ago. Said $2.00 crawfish at the Hangout bar behind the ne Holiday Inn on Pensacola beach. Cool waterfall, lazy river, and all the other neat stuff Leo and Stephanie (Ocean Jaeger and Aqua Huntress)designed and built back there. He told me forum members get $1 off draft beer too.

Jackie and I are gonna stop up for a quick drink and say hi to Mike.

Just figuredI'd let everyone know!!


----------

